# Today's Japanese Military



## Chief (Oct 10, 2006)

Do to current's event's with NK, test underground nuclear testing. A lot of question's has been asked. Little is known about Japan's current military. This is the question at hand.

How strong is the current Japanese military?

What are their current capabilities?

Any information on the weapon's they use, aircraft they use, manpower. Anything that could proove useful.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 10, 2006)

Start here:
Japan Military Guide


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 10, 2006)

They also are tentatively F-35 recipients too. They had talked about F-22s, but I think that State Dept nixed that one.


----------



## Chief (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice info syscom3. It was really helpful.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2006)

They also announced they might restart there nuclear weapons program as a deterent to NK. They allready have eneogh enriched plutonium to make several bombs and we know they have the technology.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 13, 2006)

these're all the nuclear nations now aren't they?

Declared nuclear weapons states 
United States
Russia (formerly the Soviet Union) 
United Kingdom 
France 
China 
India 
Pakistan 
North Korea 

Undeclared nuclear weapons states 
Israel


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah I think thats right.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 13, 2006)

Heard this morning that the N Korean nuke test might be a hoax.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah they think it might either have been a hoax or that something went wrong.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 14, 2006)

well last night the news here said the americans had the first proof it was a nuclear test...........


----------

